# Diskussion - Entwicklung mit JEE Technologie Stack



## Mork (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich entwickle seit geraumer Zeit Webanwendungen und benutze dazu OpenSource Frameworks, wie zb Rife, Struts usw, mit Containern wie Jetty.

Nun bin ich gezwungen JEE zu entwickeln, EJB3 (Entity und Session), JBoss, JSP, Servlets, JPA... Das Ganze mache ich mit Eclipse. Was ich mich nun frage, wie kann man damit wirklich größere Anwendungen bauen??? Alles zusammen ist Schwergewichtig, extrem schwer. Beispiel: wenn ich in der Session Bean eine Query ändere gibts einen Redeploy, das dauert. Richtig debuggen kann man auch nichts, weil alles im Container läuft und nicht direkt in Eclipse usw usw. Ist das normal? Ich meine die Anwendung die ich baue ist trivial, ich frage mich wie man damit allen ernstes ein so genanntes "Enterprise" Projekt bauen kann.

Würde mich auf eure Meinung und Anregung freuen.


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2008)

Ja, hört sich normal an.

Anstatt zu debuggen wirst du mehr loggen müssen (jetzt in Deckung geh.. *g*).

Ein automatisches Testsystem hilft sehr, sonst suchst du ewig nach deinen Bugs.

Ist halt alles aufwendiger und braucht mehr Infrastruktur.


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

Klar ist die Entwicklung aufwändiger. Komfortabel debuggen kannst du per remote natürlich auch.

Zu deiner Frage "kann man damit wirklich größere Anwendungen bauen???"... ja klar. Genau dafür ist diese Technologie ja da. Spätestens beim Thema Cluster hast du da kaum noch eine Wahl.

Ob deine Anwendung für J2EE zu trivial ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Klar ist jedoch, man kann so ziemlich alles mit J2EE erschlagen. Man muss es aber nicht.


----------



## ms (17. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anstatt zu debuggen wirst du mehr loggen müssen (jetzt in Deckung geh.. *g*).


 :lol:  :lol: 
Das kann kein Zufall mehr sein.

ms


----------



## byte (18. Jan 2008)

Das Thema verfolgt uns echt.


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2008)

Jaja ich weiss, ich hör mich an wie 'ne Platte mit 'nem Sprung... *g*


----------

